#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Mus'ab ibn &quot;UmAir

## malikah4

Mus'ab IBN "UMAir 



De eerste gezant van de islam 









Deze man onder de metgezellen van de profeet Mohammed (vzmh), hoe goed het is voor ons om te beginnen met hem. Hij was de bloem van de Qoeraisj, de knapste en jeugdig! Historici en vertellers beschrijven hem als "de meest charmante van de Mekkanen." 



Hij was geboren en opgegroeid in rijkdom, en hij groeide op met zijn luxe. Misschien was er geen jongen in Mekka, die verwend werd door zijn ouders als Mus `ab `LBNUMAir. Dit vrolijk jeugd, geaaid en vertroeteld, het gesprek van de dames van Mekka, de parel van de clubs en samenstellingen: is het mogelijk voor hem om een van de legendes van het geloof? 



Bij Allah, hoe interessant een verhaal, het verhaal van Mus `ab ibn `UMAir of Mus `ab de Goede, toen hij de bijnaam onder de moslims! Hij was een van degenen die door de islam en bevorderd door de profeet Mohammed (vzmh). 



Maar wie was hij? Zijn verhaal is een trots van de hele mensheid. Dat hoorde de jongen een dag wat de mensen van Mekka was begonnen om te horen over Mohammed de waarachtigen, dat Allah hem had gezonden als drager van blijde tijdingen en een waarschuwer te bellen om de aanbidding van Allah, de Ene God. Toen sliep en wakker werd Mekka was er geen andere praten, maar de profeet Mohammed (vzmh) en zijn religie, en deze verwende jongen was een van de meest aandachtige luisteraars. 



Dat was omdat, hoewel hij jong was, de bloem van de clubs en assemblages, de uiterlijke verschijningsvorm van wijsheid en gezond verstand behoorden tot de eigenschappen van Mus `ab. 



Hij hoorde dat de Profeet (vzmh) en degenen die in hem geloofden waren verre weg van de vergadering van hoogwaardigheidsbekleders en grote mannen van de Qoeraisj in As-Safaa in het huis van Al-Al-Arqam LBN Arqam daar Al-Arqam. Hij verspilde geen tijd. Hij ging op een nacht aan de Daar Al Arqam, verlangen en angstig. Daar Profeet (vzmh) was de bijeenkomst zijn metgezellen, het reciteren van de Koran aan hen en bidden met hen. Allah de Meest Verhevene Mus `ab had nauwelijks plaatsgenomen zijn overwogen en de verzen van de Koran gereciteerd door de Profeet ( vzmh) toen zijn hart werd de beloofde hart dat 's nachts. 



Het plezier wierp hem bijna van zijn stoel als hij was gevuld met een wilde extase. Maar de Profeet (vzmh) klopte op zijn kloppende hart met zijn gezegende rechterhand, en de stilte van de diepte van de oceaan vulde zijn hart. In een oogwenk, de jongen die net was geworden moslim verschenen aan meer wijsheid dan zijn leeftijd en een vaststelling dat de loop van de tijd zou veranderen hebben! 



* * * 



Mus `ab's moeder was Khunaas Bint Maalik, en de mensen vreesde haar bijna op het punt van de terreur, want ze beschikte over een sterke persoonlijkheid. Toen Mus `ab moslim werd, was hij noch vr, noch zorgvuldige bang voor iedereen op het gezicht van de aarde, behalve zijn moeder. Zelfs als Mekka, met al zijn idolen, edelen, en woestijnen waren om hem te betwisten, zou hij opstaan om het te. Zoals voor een geschil met zijn moeder, was dit een onmogelijke horror, dus dacht hij snel en besloten om geheim te houden totdat Allah de islam zijn gewild. Bleef hij frequent Daar Al-Arqam en neem les van de Profeet (vzmh). Hij was tevreden met zijn geloof en vermeden de woede van zijn moeder, die geen kennis had van zijn omarmen de islam. 



Echter, Mekka op dat moment geen geheim gehouden, voor de ogen en oren van de Qoeraisj waren overal, zeer alert en controle van elke voetafdruk in zijn hete zand. Eens, `Uthmaan Ibn Taihah zag hem gestaag binnenkomen alarm huis, toen zag hij hem een tweede keer bidden het gebed als Mohammed. Nauwelijks had hij hem gezien dan hij al snel liep met het nieuws naar Mus `ab's moeder, die verbaasd was door haar. 



Mus `ab stond voor zijn moeder, het volk en de edelen van Mekka, die gemonteerd om hem heen, en vertelde hen het onweerlegbare waarheid en het reciteren van de Koran waarop de Profeet (vzmh) hun hart gereinigd en vulde ze met eer, wijsheid, rechtvaardigheid en vroomheid. Zijn moeder gericht een zware slag op hem, maar de hand, die was bedoeld als een pijl snel bezweken aan de krachtige licht dat het gezicht meer de uitstraling van zijn heerlijkheid met onschuldige omdat zij eisten respect met zijn rustige vertrouwen. Maar zijn moeder, onder de druk van haar moederlijkheid, spaarde hem verslaan en de pijn, al was het in haar macht om haar te wreken verlaten goden, die hij had. In plaats daarvan bracht hij hem naar een ruwe hoek van haar huis en sloot hem in. Ze legde sluitingen op hem en hem daar opgesloten totdat hij hoorde het nieuws van de emigratie (hijab) van sommige van de gelovigen naar Abessini. Hij dacht bij zichzelf en was in staat om bewakers gek zijn moeder en zijn, en zo ontsnapte naar Abessini. 



Daar bleef hij in Ethiopi met zijn collega-emigranten en keerde daarna terug met hen naar Mekka. Hij emigreerde naar Abessini voor de tweede keer de bezitters wie de Profeet (vzmh) adviseerde om te emigreren en zij gehoorzaamden. Maar of Mus `ab was in Abessini of Mekka, de ervaring van zijn geloof in zichzelf uitgeroepen tot alle plaatsen en op alle tijden. 



Musa werd ervan overtuigd dat zijn leven was geworden goed genoeg om te worden aangeboden als een offer aan de Opperste Schepper en de grote Schepper. Hij ging de ene dag op sommige moslims, terwijl zij zaten rond de Profeet (vzmh) en niet eerder hadden ze hem te zien dan ze hun hoofd zakken en een paar tranen vergoten, omdat ze hem zagen, het dragen van versleten kleding. Ze waren gewend aan zijn uiterlijk van destijds, voordat hij een moslim was geworden, toen zijn kleren waren achtige tuin bloemen, elegant en geurig. 



De Profeet (vzmh) zag hem met de ogen van de wijsheid, dankbaar en liefdevol, en zijn lippen glimlachte gracieus zoals hij zei, "Ik zag Mus `ab even, en er was geen jongeren meer in Mekka geaaid door zijn ouders dan hij. Dan Hij liet al dat de liefde van Allah en zijn profeet! " 



Zijn moeder had hem al ingehouden op de luxe hij was overweldigd door, toen ze hem niet kon terugkeren naar haar godsdienst. Ze weigerde te laten wie had verlaten hun goden eten van haar eten, zelfs als hij haar zoon was. Haar laatste verbinding met hem was toen ze hem probeerde te worden opgesloten voor een tweede maal na zijn terugkeer uit Abessini, en hij zwoer dat als ze dat deed, zou hij al diegenen die haar te hulp kwam om hem te doden lock-up. Ze wist dat de waarheid van zijn vastberadenheid, toen hij was en besloot de bedoeling om iets te doen, en dus liet ze hem huilend afscheid. 



Het afscheid bleek een vreemd moment toetreding tot ongeloof van de kant van zijn moeder, en de grotere vasthouden aan het geloof van de kant van haar zoon. Toen zei ze tegen hem, terwijl hem draaien uit haar huis, "Ga weg, ik ben niet langer je moeder, 'ging hij dicht bij haar en zei:" O, moeder, ik ben u te adviseren en mijn hart ligt bij u, kunt u getuig dat er geen god is dan Allah en dat Mohammed Zijn dienaar en boodschapper. " Zij antwoordde hem woedend woedt, "Door de sterren, ik zal nooit uw religie, om mijn status te breken en mijn zintuigen verzwakken!" 



Dus Mus `ab verlieten de grote luxe waarin hij had geleefd. Hij werd tevreden met een hard leven dat hij nooit eerder had gezien, het dragen van de zwaarste kleren, eten en gaan een dag een andere honger. Deze geest, die is geworteld in de sterkste geloof, versierd met het licht van Allah, maakte hem een andere man, iemand die een beroep op de ogen van andere grote zielen. 



Terwijl hij in deze toestand, de Profeet (vzmh) hem de opdracht met de grootste missie van zijn leven, dat was Madiinah worden als zijn gezant naar Al-. Zijn missie was om de islam te instrueren van de Ansaar, die geloofden in de Profeet (vzmh) en had toegezegd hun trouw aan hem op "Aqabah, oproep aan anderen, en om voor te bereiden Madiinah Al-voor de dag van de grote Hidjrah. Er waren onder de Metgezellen van de Profeet (vzmh) in die tijd dan anderen, die ouder waren Mus `ab en meer prominente en dichter bij de Profeet (vzmh) door familie relaties. Maar de Profeet (vzmh) koos Mus `ab de Goede, weten dat hij vertrouwen om hem de belangrijkste taak van die tijd, waardoor in zijn handen de toekomst van de islam in het Al-Madiinah. De stralende stad van Al-Madiinah was voorbestemd om hidjra het huis van, de springplank van de islamitische predikers en de bevrijders van de toekomst. Mus `ab gelijk was aan de taak en het vertrouwen dat Allah hem had gegeven en hij was uitgerust met een uitstekende geest en nobel karakter. Hij Madinites won de harten van de met zijn vroomheid, rechtschapenheid en oprechtheid. En zodat ze omhelsden de godsdienst van Allah in koppels. Op het moment dat de Profeet (vzmh) stuurde hem er slechts twaalf moslims trouw had beloofd aan de profeet (vzmh) op de belofte van "Aqabah. Hij had nauwelijks een paar maanden afgesloten wanneer zij beantwoordt aan de roep van Allah en de Profeet (vzmh). Gedurende de volgende bedevaart seizoen, de moslims Madinite stuurde een delegatie van 70 gelovige mannen en vrouwen naar Mekka te voldoen aan de Profeet vzmh (). 



Ze kwamen met hun leerkracht en hun profeet gezant, Mus `ab ibn `UMAir. Mus `ab had bewezen, door zijn gezond verstand en uitmuntendheid, dat de Profeet (vzmh) zeer goed wist hoe leerkrachten te kiezen en zijn gezanten. 



Mus'ab had begrepen zijn missie goed. Hij wist dat hij een beller aan Allah en Zijn prediker van godsdienst, die mensen oproepen naar rechts begeleiding en het rechte pad. Net als de Profeet (vzmh) in wie hij geloofde, was hij niet meer dan een bevrijder van het bericht. Daar stond hij snel, met als "ad Ibn Zoraarah als gastheer, en beiden worden gebruikt om woningen te bezoeken van de stammen, en samenstellingen, het reciteren van de mensen wat hij had van het Boek van Allah en toeverlaat in hen dat Allah is niet meer dan een God. 



Hij had geconfronteerd bepaalde gevallen zou kunnen hebben een einde aan zijn leven en dat van degenen die met hem, maar voor zijn actieve, intelligente, grote geest. Op een dag werd hij verrast, terwijl de verkondiging aan de mensen voor USAID LBN hudair vinden, leider van de `Abd Al-Ashhal stam, in de Al-Madiinah waarmee hij wordt geconfronteerd met een getrokken pijl. 



Hij was razend van woede en vijandigheid tegen de degene die gekomen was om corrupte de godsdienst van zijn volk door hen te vertellen om hun goden te verlaten en met ze te praten over het idee van slechts een God die ze niet kennen en hadden nog nooit van gehoord. Hun goden waren voor hen het centrum van hun aanbidding. Wanneer een van hen ze nodig hadden, wist hij hun plaatsen. Ze zouden hen om hulp roepen. Dat was hoe ze dachten en denken! 



Zoals voor de God van Mohammed, aan wie dit gezant riep, wist niemand Zijn plaats, noch kon iedereen hem zien! Toen de moslims die zaten rond Mus `ab, woede zag Usaid LBN hudair oprukkende in zijn ongebreidelde, ze waren bang, maar Mus `ab de Goede stond onderneming. USAID stond voor hem en als "ad LBN Zoraarah schreeuwen," Wat bracht u hier? Komt u aan corrupte ons geloof? Opgeslagen Ga weg als je wilt worden! " 



En net als de rust van de zee en zijn kracht, Mus `ab begon zijn fijne toespraak zei: 'Zal je niet gaan zitten en luisteren? Als je van onze zaak, u kunt accepteren, en als je het houd, zullen we jullie besparen van wat je haat. " 



Allah is de Grootste! Hoe grand opening hebben waarvan een einde zou aangenaam zijn! USAID is een doordachte en slimme man, en hier zag hij Mus `ab die hem uitnodigde om naar te luisteren en niet meer. Als hij ervan overtuigd was dat hij het zou accepteren, en als hij niet overtuigd was, dan Mus `ab zou vertrekken zijn buurt en zijn clan, en verhuizen naar een andere wijk zonder schade, noch worden geschaad. Er Usaid en dan antwoordde hem zeggen: 'Nou, dat is eerlijk, "en hij liet zijn pijl op de grond en ging zitten luisteren. 



Mus `ab had nauwelijks lezen de Koran, waarin de missie die Mohammed LBN `Abd Allah (vzmh) kwam, toen het geweten van USAID begon te dierbaar en verhelderen en te veranderen met de effectiviteit van de woorden. Hij werd overweldigd door de schoonheid ervan. Toen Mus `ab klaar bent met spreken, USAID LBN Hudair riep naar hem toe en degenen die met hem, "Hoe mooi is deze toespraak, en hoe waar! Hoe kan iemand deze religie?" Mus `ab vertelde hem om te zeggen zijn lichaam te zuiveren en kleren en , "Ik getuig dat er geen god is dan Allah." USAID enige tijd met pensioen en keerde daarna terug gieten schoon water op zijn hoofd en daar stond te verkondigen, "Ik getuig dat er geen god is dan Allah en dat Mohammed de boodschapper van Allah." 



Het nieuws verspreidde zich als een bliksem en vervolgens Sa `d ibn Mu` aadh kwam en luisterde naar Mus `ab, en hij was overtuigd en de islam. Toen kwam Sa `d` LBN Ubaadah. 



Er zegeningen en vervolgens kwamen met hun indiensttreding de islam. De mensen van Al-Madiinah kwamen vragen elkaar: "Als Usaid LBN Hudair, Sa` d ibn Mu `aadh en Sa` d ibn `Ubaadah de islam hebben omarmd, wat moeten we wachten? Ga direct naar de Mus `ab en geloven . Bij Allah, hij roept ons tot de waarheid en het rechte pad! " 



De eerste gezant van de Profeet (vzmh) is erin geslaagd zonder vergelijking. Het was een succes die hij verdiende en waarop hij hetzelfde was. 



* * * 



De dagen en jaren voorbij. De Profeet (vzmh) en zijn metgezellen emigreerde naar Al-Madiinah, en de Qoeraisj woedden met afgunst en hun goddeloze achtervolging na de vrome gelovigen. Dus de Slag van Badr heeft plaatsgevonden, waarin zij waren een les en verloren hun sterke greep. Na dat zij zich bereid om wraak te nemen, en dus kwam de Slag bij Uhud. De moslims zelf gemobiliseerd, en de Profeet (vzmh) stond in hun midden uitzoeken bij hun trouwe gezichten en te kiezen voor een standaard dragen. Hij riep vervolgens op tot Mus `ab de Goede, en hij droeg de geavanceerde en standaard. 



De verschrikkelijke strijd woedde, de gevechten woedend. De schutters de bevelen van de Profeet (vzmh) heeft miskend door het verlaten van hun posities op de berg, toen zij zagen de polythesten te trekken als verslagen. Maar deze daad van hen bleek al gauw de overwinning van de moslims te verslaan. De moslims werden genomen bij overvallen door de cavalerie van de Qoeraisj op de bergtop, en veel moslims werden gedood door de zwaarden van de polythesten als gevolg. 



Toen ze moslims zag de verwarring en verschrikking splitsing van de gelederen van de, de polythesten geconcentreerd op de Profeet van Allah om hem af te maken. "Mus AB zag de dreiging, dus hief hij de lat hoog, schreeuwen, "Allahu Akbar, Allah is de Grootste! " als het gebrul van een leeuw. Hij draaide zich om en sprong links en rechts, vechten en doden van de vijand. Het enige wat hij wilde was om vijandelijke vestigen de aandacht van de om zich met het oog op hun beurt aan hun aandacht weg van de Profeet (vzmh). Zo werd hij als een heel leger in zichzelf. Neen, Mus `ab ging alleen om te vechten alsof hij een leger van reuzen het verhogen van de norm in heiligheid met een hand, slaan met zijn zwaard met de andere. Maar de vijanden zijn te vermenigvuldigen op hem. Ze wilden stap op zijn lichaam, zodat ze konden vinden van de profeet vzmh (). 



Laten we ons een levende getuige te beschrijven voor ons de laatste scne van Mus `ab de Grote. Ibn Sa `d zei: Ibraahiim LBN Muhammad Al-LBN Sharhabiil'Abdriy verband van zijn vader, die zei: Mus `ab `LBNUMAir standaard uitgevoerd van de op de Dag van Uhud. Toen de moslims werden verspreid, stond hij vasten totdat hij een ontmoeting had LBN Qumaah Hij was een ridder. Hij sloeg hem op zijn rechterhand en sneed het af, maar Mus `ab zei, "en Mohammed is, maar een boodschapper. boodschappers vr hem overleden" (3:144). Hij droeg de standaard met zijn linkerhand en leunde op. Hij sloeg zijn linkerhand en sneed het af, en hij leunde op de standaard en hield hem met zijn bovenarmen tot aan zijn borst, de hele tijd te zeggen, "En Mohammed is slechts een boodschapper. Boodschappers vr hem zijn heengegaan." Dan een derde sloeg hem met zijn speer, en de speer ging door hem heen. "Mus ab viel en dan de standaard. 



Neen, had de crme van het martelaarschap gevallen! Hij viel nadat hij had geworsteld met het oog van Allah in de grote slag van opoffering en geloof. Hij had gedacht dat als hij viel, hij zou een opstapje naar de dood van de Profeet (vzmh) zijn, omdat hij zou zijn zonder verdediging en bescherming. Maar hij stelde zichzelf in het kwaad omwille van de Profeet (vzmh). overmeesterd door zijn angst voor en de liefde van hem, hij bleef zeggen dat elke zwaardslag op hem viel van de vijand ", en Mohammed is, maar een boodschapper. boodschappers weg voordat hem wordt doorgegeven" (3:144). Dit vers bleek later, nadat hij had gesproken. 





* * * 



Na de bittere strijd, vonden zij het lijk van de martelaar rechtop lag met zijn gezicht in het stof, alsof hij bang was om te kijken terwijl de schade viel op de Profeet (vzmh). Dus verborg hij zijn gezicht zodat hij de scne voorkomen. Of misschien was hij verlegen toen hij viel als een martelaar, voordat zij zeker van de veiligheid van de Profeet van Allah, en voor het opdienen tot het einde, het bewaken en beschermen hem. 



Allah is met u, o Mus `ab! Wat een geweldige levensverhaal! 



* * * 



De Profeet (vzmh) en zijn metgezellen kwamen afscheid te inspecteren het toneel van de strijd en het bod van zijn martelaren. Pauzeren op Mus `ab's lichaam tranen droop van de Profeet in de ogen. Khabbaab LBN Al-Arat overgeleverd: We emigreerde met de Profeet (vzmh) voor de zaak van Allah, dus onze beloning werd door Allah aan. " Sommigen van ons heengegaan zonder te genieten van alles in dit leven van zijn loon, en een van hen was Mus `ab ibn `UMAir, die de marteldood stierf op de dag van Uhud. Hij wilde niet achter alles behalve een vel versnipperd wollen doek. Als we onder zijn hoofd met haar, zijn voeten werden blootgelegd, en als we onder zijn voeten met haar, het hoofd was zijn blootgelegd. De Profeet (vzmh) zei tegen ons: "Bedek het hoofd met haar en legde citroengras over zijn voeten."

Ondanks de diepe, droeve pijn die de Profeet (vzmh) leed over het verlies van zijn oom Hamzah en de verminking van zijn lijk door de polythesten op een wijze die tranen trok van de Profeet (vzmh) en zijn hart brak, ondanks het feit dat het slagveld lag bezaaid met de lijken van zijn metgezellen, die allen vertegenwoordigd de piek van de waarheid, vroomheid en verlichting; ondanks dit alles, stond hij aan het lijk van zijn eerste gezant, bieden hem afscheid nemen en huilde bitter. Neen, de Profeet (vzmh) stond op de resten van Mus `ab `LBNUMAir te zeggen, terwijl zijn ogen zich met tranen vloeiden, liefde en trouw, "Onder de gelovigen zijn er mannen die zijn trouw aan hun verbond met Allah" (33 : 23). 



Toen gaf hij een trieste blik op het kledingstuk waarin hij gehuld was en zei: 'Ik zag je in Mekka, en er was niet een kostbaar juweel, noch een meer te onderscheiden dan jij, en hier ben je kale hoofd in een kledingstuk ! " Toen de Profeet (vzmh) keek naar alle martelaren in het slagveld en zei: "De Profeet van Allah getuigen dat u martelaren voor Allah op de Dag der Opstanding." Daarna verzamelde hij in zijn levensonderhoud metgezellen om hem heen en zei: "O mensen, ze bezoeken, tot hen komen, en groet hen." Bij Allah, geen moslim zal Groet hen, maar dat zij hem te begroeten in ruil. "
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## malikah4

Bismillah
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------

